# Need some guidance with hostgator....web clueless...



## IanT (Aug 9, 2009)

Just got my domain and biz account set up, now I need to make a web site...heeeeeeeeeeelp!....

I have all the ideas, I just dont know how/where to start to get them to materialize
please help!


----------



## Rosey (Aug 9, 2009)

First thing you need to do is think of how you want your site to look. 

Do you want a banner at the top and 3 columns under it? 2 columns? 

Where do you want the menu? On one of the columns? Below the top logo?

Basically, put it on paper. I usually make a rough sketch (i'm a visual person).

Once you know what you want it to look like, you need to make it happen. Do they have an editor that will do it for you? (While these work, they are not perfect and add code that's usually useless and can sometimes mess up your layout on other browsers). 

What about the logo? Are you going to make one, do you have someone that will make it?

You can also find templates online but it's hard to find good ones.


----------



## IanT (Aug 9, 2009)

Rosey said:
			
		

> First thing you need to do is think of how you want your site to look.
> 
> Do you want a banner at the top and 3 columns under it? 2 columns?
> 
> ...




I think I have a design idea and such, logo and all in rough sketch phase but Im also trying to find a good web developing program now like dreamweaver or something thatll let me drag/drop and then convert it into the crazy technical language for online use... I dont know HTML or anything, would love to learn but until then i need something drag n drop ...

any suggestions!?


----------



## Rosey (Aug 9, 2009)

no clue cause I don't use them.

I did find this: http://webdesign.about.com/od/htmledito ... wyswin.htm

From the descriptions, I'd go with amaya but that's only from the descriptions.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 9, 2009)

Many webhosting sites offer click & build websites. Thta is what I would go with. You use one of their templates & customize it to suit your needs. It's super easy.

I used www.internetbasedfamily for several years & was very happy w/ it. They had an easy set up shopping cart, shipping, interactive calender, newsletter sign up & dispersal & lots of other features just a click or 2 away.


----------



## palms1124 (Jan 18, 2011)

Been reading and reading, soo much good information in this forum.  Thank you so much!  Sounds like itnernetbasedfamily is the way to go for me.  I am computer literate but no way will learn html and css (or whatever).  Got all my licenses now just need to build a website


----------

